# Headphones - Same again or different?



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

Long story short I purchased a set of House of Marley Revolution Revolution Headphones with 3 Button Mic back in May. Great headphones do what I want and with the cost of £85 yes not cheap but not as much as Dre Beats etc (I cant justify that sort of money!)

I had to send them back with a manufacturing issue with the wire even tho they worked fine & well after no end of issues with the company I bought them from and 3 months of no reply to emails, no callbacks, removing there number from there website etc (never use purely gadgets they are crap just google them as they are a joke)Im currently claiming my money back from my credit card so now need headphones!!

The house of marley ones are below and I have found them now on sale on HMV's website for £29.99 delivered!!!!!

Link to headphones - I had the camo ones

Say up to £85 does anyone have a recommendation for similar headphones or am I best off buying what I had as I liked them and well the price is now fantastic!

Kev


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

audio techica is vfm from what I've heard but I have never use them :/


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Grado sr60i's for that sort of money


----------



## rsblue (May 8, 2011)

akg k451 s these phones are the business, and can be got for around 70 squid!!! read the reviews on them no one has a bad word to say about them


----------



## Shared (Mar 9, 2009)

In case you weren't aware, it looks like HMV are about to go into liquidation so it might be prudent to do some homework on how well you're protected before buying from them.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-21021073


----------



## keithjeb (Nov 25, 2012)

If you don't mind open ones it'd be grado's for me as well - they're useless for use in noisy environments though and I suspect if you want house of marley/beats you'll be dissapointed with the flatter frequency response of 'monitor style' headphones.

My personal combination is etymotic hf2s for out and about and sr80s for home.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I'd get Sennheisser HD25's for that money


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

Shared said:


> In case you weren't aware, it looks like HMV are about to go into liquidation so it might be prudent to do some homework on how well you're protected before buying from them.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-21021073


I spotted that when i went out before :wall:

been advised about these to

Sennheiser PX 360 High End Collapsible Stereo Maxi: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics


----------



## Shared (Mar 9, 2009)

Kev_mk3 said:


> I spotted that when i went out before :wall:
> 
> been advised about these to
> 
> Sennheiser PX 360 High End Collapsible Stereo Maxi: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics


I'm a Sennheiser fan with a pair of 558's and i still have my 414sl's from the late 80's and they probably have something for everyone.

Here's a mini review of the px-360

http://www.avforums.com/review/Sennheiser-PX360-Headphones.html

Another place worth browsing if you're spending that kind of money is headfi, some good advice on there, here's their current rankings for over ear models.

http://www.head-fi.org/products/category/over-ear


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

richer sounds have the AkG450 for a good price and also have the 451. at least youll be assured they are not fake. If your source is bluetooth then FSL zero for £50 are well liked.


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

I've just purchased some Philips SHL5905BK/10, which I'm very pleased with :thumb:

Philips SHL5905BK/10 CitiScape Uptown Style Headband: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics

Darren


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

essjay said:


> Grado sr60i's for that sort of money


i have never wore a pair of headphones so god damn uncomfy as grados.hard,sharp plastic covered only in a sponge tp protect your ears.i couldnt wear them for longer than an hour,and in the end i took them back and got a pair of beyer dynamics.padded velvet earphones VS hard plastic covered in sponge.

loved the sound of the grados,but **** me they where uncomfy.


----------

